# 17' Roberts flats boat.



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey all. I will give a small rundown on my flats boat. Was in the market for a backwater boat beginning of 13'. Wanted a tail fisher but couldn't find any within my price range at the time. Stumbled across a Roberts for 5,000$ and gambled. Boat came with a trolling motor and 6' power pole. 




























Console was jacked up, ugly bottom paint and a tiny livewell. 
Trailer also was too small. It likely would have fit a 14' skiff fine. 

Here are some of the fix er up pics. 

Old console 










New console going together with all new gauges, controls, wiring, gps/depthfinder, baystar steering & switches


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

We cut the floor out and re did it as well. Years of patchwork had taken its toll. Don't have a lot of pictures of that. But that's boring anyways 

The trailer needed help. I found this for 600$ from a friend. 









A pressure washing and bunk carpet and she looks like new and fits much better










More tomorrow friends.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Nice, post more pics


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

New parts 
Off with the motor


Old and new powerheads


Parts in the house (wife loved it lol)




Bare transom


New vs old


Re assembling with new Bobs action jack


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry my phone added a couple pictures in the above post. Thought I deleted them? Oh well. So it was time for the maiden voyage









Livewell holds whitebait beautifully


First redfishes on the boats maiden (mine and wife's)




Trip home after a successful first trip!

;D


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Took the boat out today. Weather was pretty nice in the am. Halfway to the ramp I realize I forgot my trolling motor!! :'( so plans change and I say we are going to run crab traps and look for three tailed swimming dinosaurs. Low and behold...





10lbs and 24" I was mucho happy!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice looking boat


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks permit chaser. My next course of action is awlgrip on the exterior of the hull. Want a seafoam green color. I'm enjoying it a lot lately.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well all, I am continuing this project with my brother in law who purchased it when I got my new action craft. 

We have removed the old motor and are installing his 85 yamaha 3 cylinder. Installed a mini jacker now too. Goal is to make it float shallower than before. 

We removed one battery from the stern
Removed the oil resivoir (85 is a premix motor)
Installed a micro jacker in place of my old bobs jackplate
Traded the v4 115 for the 3 cylinder 85. 

These things alone should get us in shallower water. 

Should have more pictures this weekend. Boat building Sunday!

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Here are the pictures


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks good man I'm actually in the middle of rebuilding a 96 Roberts snooker. Hope all goes well with her.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

What motor do you have?

Andy


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, who cares about the boat, the babes are awesome!!! lol

I know the guys (brothers) who have the molds and should still be in Lakeland, FL.

I've been on one many years ago with the Mad Snooker and was considering buying his. The main thing I didn't like was the back end corners were tippy if you had 2 people standing on one of the rear corners. Other than that, it rode good and took a good chop.

Good job going to the lighter 85hp Yami to reduce weight back there since they have a tendency to squat in the read when sitting still. Those are the reasons I didn't buy Dave's boat. But for $5k, you got a good deal.


----------

